# Does it exist?



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought my first truck knowing it wasn't what I wanted, But I needed a vehicle. Its paid for and has been a good truck, But now I'm searching for what I really wanted. I have come to the conclusion maybe it doesn't exist at all.

This is what I wanted.
00-05 Chevy 1500
Single cab
Short bed
2wd(4wd would be ok as well)
5.3L
But here's the kicker. I want a standard transmission.

I have looked everywhere! Cannot find even one..... :headknock

Does my dream truck exist without being a custom job?


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I don't think you will find a single 5.3l manual tranny in the US. I don't think they offered a manual/5.3l. I think they did offer a manual /4.8l.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty sure Charlie is exactly right, I don't know if they even offered the 4.8, just the V6 I thought. I guess GM didn't want to be replacing clutches under warranty.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Is there a manual transmission being offered in ANY full size truck with ANY engine, in a current model? 3/4 ton or smaller...


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

i think ram is the only one, just checked and now only with the 6.7


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I guess that's bad news for me then. I will just have to live with what I got for now.

I know the 3/4 tons are either single cab long bed or ext cab short bed.
Ive only seen a hand full of SWB 3/4 tons and those were shortened by custom shops. All diesels as well.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My son drives a 1990 1/2 ton stepside with the fuel injected 350, 5 speed. It's alot of fun to drive. I had the same setup back in 1990, it was a fast little truck.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

SoberBrent said:


> I bought my first truck knowing it wasn't what I wanted, But I needed a vehicle. Its paid for and has been a good truck, But now I'm searching for what I really wanted. I have come to the conclusion maybe it doesn't exist at all.
> 
> This is what I wanted.
> 00-05 Chevy 1500
> ...


Yes they made a 5.3 with a 5 speed, I had an 02 model. It was the work truck with cloth seats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

That's what I want. Bare bones no bells or whistles truck as long as its a single cab short bed


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I use to have either a 99 or 00 GMC single cab, swb, 4x4, manual shift. It was the newer style at the time. It had the 4.8L (smaller V8). It drove good and got great millage. I was going to school in Waco at the time and could get 19mpg going back and forth. Sold it to a friend and he still drives it. 

Manual shifts are nice. I still like them. Had a 90' GMC step side with 350 in manual, that 99 or 00 with a manual, and an 08 Dodge with manual. Only time I would curse it was in stop and go traffic. Getting stuck in Austin or SA was torture.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

*truck*

One on Victoria tx craigslisty today


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

No , but this does http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/5653731193.html

500 horse and a 6 speed.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/5675454720.html

It does exist! I wish I had the cash now........ I had already given up looking.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

SoberBrent said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/5675454720.html
> 
> It does exist! I wish I had the cash now........ I had already given up looking.


That would be a cool truck to own, I was wrong, didn't think one like that existed.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey SSST,
I had one of those 1990 model 350 5 speed rockets!
It was blast. I think I gave $3000 for it. Chevy dealer in Elgin had taken it in on trade.

Some guy knocked on the door one day and in broken english asked....How much????
He had cash. I miss that thing.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

horndale said:


> Hey SSST,
> I had one of those 1990 model 350 5 speed rockets!
> It was blast. I think I gave $3000 for it. Chevy dealer in Elgin had taken it in on trade.
> 
> ...


Yep, fun trucks indeed! I still have to jump in my sons and cut up a little bit, lol.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

here is a 4.3L

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...[CHEV[CHEV150[]][]]&listingId=431518984&Log=0


----------

